# [SOLVED] Keyboard types Numbers instead of Letters



## maxymate

My laptop keeps typing numbers as opposed to letters on certain keys.

I have run my antivirus programme and it is clear ? I am running Windows XP.

Any ideas as to what to do? I have checked the languages and all seems ok there. I have run my spyware and privacy guardian. All reports clear.

Basically, I am now stuck as to what else to try........

Hope someone can help.


----------



## Terrister

*Re: Keyboard types Numbers instead of Letters*

There is a function key + another key to turn off number lock on your keyboard. If you give us the make and model we can tell you which keys turn off this funtion.


----------



## maxymate

*Re: Keyboard types Numbers instead of Letters*

It is a Sony Vaio notebook PCG-8A3M

thanks a lot


----------



## Terrister

*Re: Keyboard types Numbers instead of Letters*

Under one of the f keys it should say numlk or have a picture of a 1 with a square around it. Hold down the FN key and hit this key and it should give you your keys back.


----------



## vibes992000

*Re: Keyboard types Numbers instead of Letters*

Thanks .. 

yeah it was actually the Function key 'Fn' which was pressed in combination with the 'Num Lock' key and because of that this problem occurred.. After turning the key off everything has again started working fine


----------



## eurodesignsinc

Thank You That Helped Me Also. Regards Steve


----------



## reid_me

hey i have the same problem with my samsung nc10 notebook its typing the numbers instead of the letter on the key so i have to press fn to get it to type what letter its supposed to be.
help! :4-dontkno


----------



## Mini1

I have the same problem with my HP Pavilion dv5000, can anyone tell me which keys I can use to solve it....?


----------



## jgheorghe

*Re: Keyboard types Numbers instead of Letters*

I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop and I have the same problem. I can not find the number lock key thoough. Please help.


----------



## joeten

Hi for the samsung try FN F11,for the hp it should fn + num lock,for the toshiba try FN F11


----------



## catsmo

My sister have the same problem with a Gateway laptop, and she is abroad..is it also Fn F11?
thanks


----------



## joeten

your welcome


----------

